# Pro Seminar Vegas 2013



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

Join Jesse Broadwater, Dave Cousins, Braden Gellenthien, Tim Gillingham, Levi Morgan and Reo Wilde for an *Evening With the Pros*. 

This can't miss seminar will be held on Frday, February 8 from 8 to 10 pm. Admission is $80.00 and will be limited to the first 100 people to register. A one hour sure-fire lively discussion by the panel on a wide variety of topics which will include equipment setup, practice techniques, mental management, proper form, plus many more, followed by a one hour question and answer session from the audience.

For more information, contact [email protected]


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Any chance this will be put on video?


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

The plan is to produce a professional quality DVD of the seminar. The first 100 copies will be going to members of the audience and then additional copies will be available for purchase.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

If you can`t learn something from this crew you are hopeless!


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Please make sure that the info to purchase the video is posted on here!! That is something I will definitely buy!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Damn, what an ugly bunch!!


Relax, I'm just kidding.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Mike2787 said:


> The plan is to produce a professional quality DVD of the seminar. The first 100 copies will be going to members of the audience and then additional copies will be available for purchase.


If copys are made for sale. Let us know. Seminar well worth the money
DB


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Now there is an all star lineup!


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

****UPDATE****
There have been 2 changes made to An Evening With the Pros seminar. The first change is that Reo Wilde had a conflict and is unable to be a part of this event. When Reo first commited to attending, he was in Singapore at the World Cup event and did not know his schedule. Fortunately, we have been able to replace Reo with Chance Beaubouef. As everyone knows, Chance has won Vegas multiple times and his addition to the panel is a huge plus. The second change is that there will be no DVD available for attendees and for sale afterwards. I jumped the gun and found out that it is not going to work logistically. I apologize for that mistake. If you have any question, message me on Facebook or send an e-mail to [email protected]

Payment can be made by going to the following link on Paypal. https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_flow&SESSION=OkKwC8shXIRO-wzeO3LQdxhhQF4fvgSwruvdmETWXFLlFY_DaJg7_RQK-sS&dispatch=50a222a57771920b6a3d7b606239e4d529b525e0b7e69bf0224adecfb0124e9b61f737ba21b0819882a9058c69cf92dcdac469a145272506


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

I've sent an email, just waiting for reply. I do want to attend this seminar. How or can we pre-book a seat and what methods of payment are being accepted?


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Seminar has been canceled.*


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Mike


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

That is a bummer. The idea of having these professional archers together like this and making a dvd about it would sell like hotcakes on this forum. I know I would buy one and alot of my shooting buddies aswell. I know my local shop would even display them, they have alot of big shoots for our rural area. There has to be a way to make this idea happen cause with the caliber of these shooters an oppritunity to do something like this doesnt come along very often.


----------

